# Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor



## Milan (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone used this reactor? Any comments, bad/good experiences would be appreciated ..

I'm thinking of getting one for my 30g tank.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I use Reactor M (because it was the only one availble).It has the same reactor but it has a powerhead. I use the DIY method for CO2 and some times when i change one of my 4 bottle with a new one it has so much CO2 that it bubles.

I cann't compare it but it works and it works prety good.I like "the last line of defense" agains excaping bubels they have some sort of small holes in the bottom plastic that acts as a diffuser.

The main disadvantage i find is that is an internal reactor and it is transparent so algae :-& grow inside it.

My Reactor M came with a pump of about 300l/h.I use it on a 62.5G aquarium and sometimes fish gasp of the surface for air.

Hope this helps.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I use the AM 1000 on my 150 gal and it rocks! I have it plumbed in line with my pump return.


----------



## Wag_d (Nov 1, 2005)

Dukydaf, could you please be so kind as to tell me the overall size of the M setup?
Ive been looking around but no one lists the dimensions.
Thanks, Wag_d


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

That's the Reactor 500 and the dimensions (according to the website) are diameter of 50mm (2") and a length of 160mm (6.4").

The Reactor M is the same but with a backplate and an attached pump.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The dimensions of the Reactor are 15*20*8cm.The pump filter cartige comes with a small sponge and some activated carbon.
Sorry for the late reply.


----------

